# Canon FTb help



## Palmag (Apr 5, 2004)

I recently aquiered a Canon FTb, I have never used a manual camera, so I got stuck into the manual. I took some test photos and they came out ok but not great, they came out with a yellowish hue.

I used a fuji film ISO 400, from what I could gather by reading the manual I matched aperture? (the needle with the circle at the end) to the light intensity needle. Is this correct?


----------



## Walt (Apr 5, 2004)

My brother has a n Ftb and if I remember correctly the needle is the light meter and you match it with the needle with the circle on the end of it. That one is moved by adjusting your shutter speed and/or your arperture. 
Great camera.


----------



## Cuervo79 (Apr 5, 2004)

yelow hue also comes out because of your light source, if its indandecent, if its neon its greenish hue


----------



## Palmag (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you for your replies,
My question regarding the needle is, once the light meter needle is on, which device do I use to match the needle with, the aperture (fstop?)or the film speed, because either one of these gauges moves the needle up and down.

Also what film speed is good for indoor and outdoor photography?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Cuervo79 (Apr 5, 2004)

well first of all both would make the nedles move, now unles you want to push the film, the only ones I would use would be the aperture and the time... not the ISO of the film.


----------



## Palmag (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes the ISO stays put, I normally use ISO400, what I ment was the time, when do I know to keep the time and only move the aperture, and do I keep the apreture and move the time, under what circumstances?


----------



## Walt (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all 400iso is a good all around speed to use. As far as changing shutter speed or aperture is concerened, it depends on whether stopping action is more important or depth of field. Best thing to do is get a basic book on photography that gives a good clear overview of these functions.


----------



## drlynn (Apr 5, 2004)

A good rule of thumb, if you're holding the camera instead of mounting it on a tripod, is to keep your shutterspeed to at least the focal length of the lens. 

If you're shooting with a 50mm lens, then try to keep your shutterspeed to around 1/60 or faster.  This will help minimize blur caused by camera shake. 

So, to match your meter needle to your exposure needle, change shutterspeed or aperture accordingly to keep your photos sharp.


----------



## Palmag (Apr 5, 2004)

drlynn said:
			
		

> If you're shooting with a 50mm lens, then try to keep your shutterspeed to around 1/60 or faster.  This will help minimize blur caused by camera shake.
> 
> So, to match your meter needle to your exposure needle, change shutterspeed or aperture accordingly to keep your photos sharp.



Thanks for the advice, say I'm holding the camera and shooting my subject at about 1.5 to 2 metres away, I set my shutter speed to 1/60, turn on my light meter and match the light meter needle with my aperture needle?.... am I in the right track?


----------



## Cuervo79 (Apr 5, 2004)

that would be adjusting it by aperture I recomend to use the double the focal length just to be sure, use the other rule if you have little light, if you do the reverse, put an aperture and adjust by time.


----------



## Palmag (Apr 5, 2004)

Cuervo79 said:
			
		

> that would be adjusting it by aperture I recomend to use the double the focal length just to be sure, use the other rule if you have little light, if you do the reverse, put an aperture and adjust by time.



What do you mean double the focal length?, how do I do that?


----------



## Cuervo79 (Apr 5, 2004)

To minimize camera shake in the picture someone said to get at least the time the same as the focal length, lets say if its 50mm you go 1/60 I recomend double the focal length meaning 1/120. I meant the time


----------



## Palmag (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for your replies, let me see if I understand this, If I'm using a 50mm lens and I set the camera up to 1/60, then to minimise shakes in the picture I should adjust to 1/120.
Ok if I set the time to 1/120 what should my aperture be?
and like wise if my time 1/60, what should my aperture be?


----------



## Cuervo79 (Apr 5, 2004)

it al depends on the light you are geting, there is where u use the "needles" of the light meter and adjust aperture acordingly


----------

